# Women's bib shorts - Tried 'em?



## Duvers (Jul 18, 2007)

Somebody mentioned that they heard bib shorts were a bit more flattering. Since I'm 5'4" and about 140 lbs, seems like I always get the unflattering bulge above the elastic of regular bike shorts when leaning forward over the handlebars. Thinking about trying bib shorts, but was worried they might be uncomfortable or hot on the upper body.

Have any of you ladies tried them? If so, what brand(s) & model(s) do you prefer, and do they run true to size?


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

I love bib shorts. They're way more comfortable, but I mostly just use them for road riding. I haven't had any luck finding women's bibs - I only have men's ones, which are fine for me. I have been scoping out the Louis Garneau ones since I love their normal bike shorts and their women's bibs have removable straps for easier pee breaks.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I love bib shorts. You don't get the "band bulge" at the top, there's no chance of getting a low-back "skin gap" between shorts & jersey, and they stay put better than regular shorts. As far as peeing goes, with a lot of them you can roll up one leg & pull it to the side so you don't have to pull them down when you make a trip to the bushes.


----------



## tradygirl (May 21, 2007)

I have a pair of Louis Garnaeu women's bib shorts (no detachable bibs), and they're comfortable....but having to take my jersey off to pee is more than a pain in the ass. I have yet to perfect the art of peeing out one leg, as Andrea mentioned above. The shorts make maybe one or two appearances each year on long road rides when I want to be really comfortable, but that's about it.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I just bought a pair of Descente womens bibs. They're very comfortable but I doubt I'd wear them for anything other than road riding.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

I road ride and mountain bike race in bibs. I've used women's bibs by Pearl Izumi, Voler, Canari, and Champ Sys. Currently racing in mens Squadra bibs (also use mens Adidas and Champ Sys).

They're way more comfy, but for longer mountain bike rides I usually still stick to shorts. They are a bit more difficult to deal with in quick situations, but the comfort over-rides that  

Favorite bibs? My PI are probably my least favorite for some reason. The chamois just isn't that comfortable. Champ-Sys has been, and the Squadra is good. Sometimes the chamois is a little bunchy being mens, but not that bad.

I have a long torso so sometimes they are a bit "tight" but otherwise sizing is the same as normal shorts. Just keep in mind that if you go mens it may need to be a size smaller?


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

What about bibs as more "stuff" pulling on your shoulders if you're well-endowed? I've got reg. bra + exercise bra + hydration pack. Have considered bib shorts, but then I think, "Enough is enough"-- poor shoulders.


----------



## brandykill (Feb 6, 2008)

I made the switch to bibs this year, and I will never go back to just a short. 
I have several "men's" pairs, but I did find some Voler woman's specific bibs. I really like them. I do like to wear the bibs w/full zip jerseys, to ease bathroom usage, but it is not a necessity. I am "well endowed" myself the bibs don't pull on my shoulders.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

LadyDi said:


> What about bibs as more "stuff" pulling on your shoulders if you're well-endowed? I've got reg. bra + exercise bra + hydration pack. Have considered bib shorts, but then I think, "Enough is enough"-- poor shoulders.


I don't notice it at all. Then again, on my road bike I don't have a camelback on either... But overall, I think they basically would stay up by themselves so I don't feel the straps pulling at all.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

LadyDi said:


> What about bibs as more "stuff" pulling on your shoulders if you're well-endowed? I've got reg. bra + exercise bra + hydration pack. Have considered bib shorts, but then I think, "Enough is enough"-- poor shoulders.


They are a lot lighter & stretchier than bra material, so they don't really pull on your shoulders like a bra does. Have you ever tried some of the extra-supportive bras out there (Enell & moving comfort are the first that come to mind) so that you don't have to wear two bras?


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> They are a lot lighter & stretchier than bra material, so they don't really pull on your shoulders like a bra does. Have you ever tried some of the extra-supportive bras out there (Enell & moving comfort are the first that come to mind) so that you don't have to wear two bras?


I will look into that, thanks.


----------



## drtgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

Hincapie makes really nice bibs for women. My new team kits are Voler and they are comfortable, but the chamois is not the best for longer rides. I LOVE bibs but the peeing part kind of sucks.


----------



## OnYourLeft (Apr 25, 2008)

Pactimo makes a very comfortable women's specific bib short. I wear them for both road and mountain biking. Comfortable mesh straps and a chamois that doesn't feel like a diaper! 

The peeing part does kind of suck, as drtgirl mentioned, especially if you are wearing a camelbak. IMHO, it's worth it. I love my bibs for comfort and a nonconstricting waistband!


----------



## snowangel (Jun 6, 2006)

I love bibs and wear them for road riding and mtbing. I had a pair of womens Castelli's that were amazing, but they are on their last threads and arn't sold anymore (at least that i've found in the US). My newest favs are giordana's (I think the model is lazer??) and I bought three pair cause i love them so much. Yeah, peeing sucks with them, but, it's a small price to pay for comfort!! I used to get terrible stomach aches from riding in elastic waisted shorts, but never once have a had a stomach ache since I've found bibs!! You will love them. 

Oh, I forgot to mention. All of the bibs I've owned have been womens specific. This is a must. The guys just aren't wide enough in sit bones area, and are too long! You should be able to find them online somewhere, only once have I seen womens specific bibs in a store, so don't even bother!


----------



## Pink Skink (Jan 2, 2008)

I love bibs, except for when I hate them. You know those times when I really have to hurry to use the restroom before the start line. 

Also question for the ladies out there: Do you have any suggestions for men's bib shorts that fit well on women?

Currently, I have a pair of x-small women's Voler, and the chamois is too big and uncomfy on long rides, so I've been looking for alternatives. Also, it seems that men's bibs are more abundant in the market and go on sale more often


----------

